# Can someone explain this?



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Always wondered, but what exactly ate these settings? I'm running on HSPA+ on AT&T right now

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

The settings needed to create a blank or equivalent post?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Doy, I've been running on fumes for 28 hours haha this:


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-Speed_Uplink_Packet_Access


----------

